# General > Politics >  Paris Rocked again

## BetterTogether

It's  6.29 I'm watching the news live and a number of explosions have been broadcast live from Paris. At the moment it is being reported that the Police have found between 2 and 8 of the remaining attackers from Friday night. No doubt the situation will reveal itself as time moves on. 

At at the moments there are reports of one fatality and several policemen injured.

Our thoughts should be with with the People of Paris their brave Police, soldiers and security services who are dealing with this ongoing operation.

----------


## BetterTogether

Some hours later and Northern Paris is still under lockdown with One female suicide bomber dead and another killed by a police sniper. Five policemen have been injured and a police dog sadly killed. So far seven individuals have been arrested.

Im sure we all hope that no more innocents are hurt and those responsible for the terrorist activities are bought to swift justice.

Its time we all show support and solidarity for our friends in France

----------


## tonkatojo

> Some hours later and Northern Paris is still under lockdown with One female suicide bomber dead and another killed by a police sniper. Five policemen have been injured and a police dog sadly killed. So far seven individuals have been arrested.
> 
> Im sure we all hope that no more innocents are hurt and those responsible for the terrorist activities are bought to swift justice.
> 
> Its time we all show support and solidarity for our friends in France


That's one suicide bomber less, for sure she wont kill any innocents in future, as much as I am anti tory Cameron has it right with a shoot to kill terrorist policy a dead one cannot kill in future for sure, now that is swift justice no expensive court case or months of publicity for them.

----------


## bekisman

I wonder if ISIS think that by carrying out these diabolical acts such as the Paris massacre and the downing of the Russian  A321 aircraft - now acknowledged by Putin that it WAS a terrorist act, now knowingly accept that Russian and Western forces - with what looks like assistance from Hassan Rouhani with his overtures to Hollande, will result in more attacks upon ISIS strongholds in Syria and Iraq. And will Hollande invoke Article 5 of the NATO treaty, which could mean more nations involved.?

Possibly ISIS thinks that this increased retribution will cause the Syrian and other nations to resent the imperial unbelievers, as according to the Koran, a non-muslim is less than nothing to Allah there are no animals viler than those who do not believe  

I think this is where ISIS have misjudged massively, the present influx into Europe of the Syrian peoples - caused by the atrocities of the actions of ISIS - are being supported by these same unbelievers they are being treated with dignity and in most cases understanding.  They are not being left to live in destroyed buildings or starve, in the main massive humanitarian aid is being given.

Just musing

----------


## BetterTogether

France has already invoked article 42.7 of the Lisbon treaty now we have to see whether the Eu is really one big family or will many of the countries try wriggling out of their commitments. It will be interesting to see how they respond to this new twist in affairs. Sadly today's events will shift up Isis desperation to inflict more damage on the Eu and Russia so far in this country we are lucky that no large scale attacks have been perpetrated against us. Let's hope that our security services manage to keep one step ahead of those wishing to undermine our way of life. It does put the new surviellance powers into a bit of context,with much caterwauling about civil liberties from people with nothing to fear allowing terrorist free reign to carry on using social media to coordinate their operations covertly.

----------


## davth

If you have nothing to hide then why worry about what the Security Services can see, they wont care if you have a fetish for soiled underpants, so long as its not for automatic weapons and suicide vests.

----------

